# Effexor XR - Females



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Has anyone used Effexor XR? Are you still on it?My question is did it kill your drive for intimacy?I am a 36 year old female who has lost her sex drive. I was wondering if any other female had this trouble. I was suppose to quit this med a few months ago but I didn't want to take the Paxil XR because of the side effect of weight gain. I am only on 75mg. of Effexor XR and I think I want to get off of it because my spouse is getting frustrated because I have no drive. Let me know your thoughts or helpful suggestions.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Vamplady,I was taking that med for about 5 weeks. It sucked bad I gained some weight and the sex drive was nill. I litterly lothe that drug, comming off it was a nightmare (my hubby and kids wanted to ship me off) My suggestion is if your going to stop taking it then taper your dose down. I don't have anything positive to say about the drug.Good Luck


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi Vamplady...I'm on EffexorXR & I've found it to be the best anti-depressant I've experienced so far.Now having said that...I haven't yet found one that doesn't affect my sex drive in a negative way. EffexorXR proved to be no different, however, the benefits are just far too great to give this med up. It controls my depression without any side effects (except for the first 2 or 3 weeks, of course...then nothing) & I actually lost weight on it at first...now I'm just gaining some weight due to slacking off the workouts. (My IBS has been good for about 6 months, ergo the weight gain...eating everything I couldn't before...)Anti-depressants can affect each of us differently...what is good for one person is not necessarily good for another & vice versa...so you can't base decisions on someone else's experiences necessarily.e.g. I took Remeron last year, based on someone's great experiences here....holy cow, I gained weight really fast (I've always been slim) & I became the most irritable & unreasonable person on the planet for that time...and I'm usually quite pleasant. Certainly tested the patience of my boyfriend I must say!So, to try & resolve this issue...I've gone looking to 'health supplement alternatives' for answers.I happen to know two incredibly knowledgeable health experts, so I've (just yesterday) gone to one of them to seek advice.He has recommended I take 'Lady Vigor' a supplement for this very problem.Now this is a Canadian company in B.C. (Prairie Naturals), but if you can't find it...I'm sure there would be something comparable in a good health store.Website for company: http://telstardrug.safeshopper.com/1/cat1.htm?468 My health advisor told me to take two capsules a day (with a meal) & it would take about 6-12 days to get into my system enough to notice some changes.I'll let you know how this goes...he seemed very confident that this would help & allow me to continue with the Effexor.(He also is aware of my IBS condition, and said there would be no adverse effects).Waning libido is definitely a major problem (my partner has been incredibly patient & understanding....but this just can't go on...).Here's hoping!! Lynda


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Lynda...You have posted the very same thing I would have! Effexor XR has made such a change for the better in my life. I hope I never have to come off of it for any reason! Yes, it does have the side effect of a low sex drive, but that can be worked out just like you are doing. Also, it takes an extra effort to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Alsow (Jan 20, 2001)

Adding Wellbutrin- 100mg is often used along with other SSRI's to help with sex drive- just don't take it after 5pm or you may have trouble sleeping


----------

